# Purple Rain 2.0



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've always used this, but at looking for something just as good but cheaper, £10 for 500ML, or £56 for 5L. 

Anything just as good but cheaper?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AS fallout remover BUT it doesn't bleed red like most and is about 20 Quid for 5L!!!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I used Fallout when cleaning a set of my wheels the other week. 

Out of curiosity I applied Iron X after using Fallout and hosing down...there was still a fair bit of bleeding from the Iron X after application which surprised me TBH. 

Undoubtedly it's me not using Fallout properly. I love the idea of AS products, set up, price etc so want to get on with Fallout. Maybes I should have used a stronger mix?! What dilution do you use and do you use different ratios on different areas of the car?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I use my AS fallout remover neat on all areas of the car


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol £12.95 for a litre,smells a bit nicer as well :thumb:
Mike


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

mike41 said:


> Bilt Hamber Korrosol £12.95 for a litre,smells a bit nicer as well :thumb:
> Mike


I may buy some of this to try as well at some point.

Out of curiosity between Iron X, Fallout, Purple Rain and Korrosol how would you rate favourite to least favourite based on effectiveness?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love Purple Rain. It works really well all over the car and with mine being white it shows up the fallout very easily. Yes it's a bit pricey but it's never let me down yet.


















It was clean as a whistle after that although I don't have a photo of that specific area.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Another vote for Bilt Hamber Korrosol, great stuff and half the price of most others. It's a no brainer. 
Gonz.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

MDC250 said:


> I may buy some of this to try as well at some point.
> 
> Out of curiosity between Iron X, Fallout, Purple Rain and Korrosol how would you rate favourite to least favourite based on effectiveness?


Havent tried as fallout, but wouldnt say theres much performance wise between the other 3 they all work as theyre supposed to . :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I think purple rain is pretty good value. If you are using it for a business it would be more expensive but on your own car it should be 4 times a year depending where you park etc.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wax tec fall off is the closest in performance to iron x I've found and is not smelly

I paid £7 but can't remember where from now

Though I've never like purple rain tbh


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=revelation-fallout-remover


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Give obsession wax new fall out remover a go its brilliant imo


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Waxtec Falloff v2 is cheaper than Purple Rain but works the same as far as I can compare but Falloff smells better


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

R14CKE said:


> Give obsession wax new fall out remover a go its brilliant imo


Keen to try their products...snow foam and custom shampoo appeal to me...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Keen to try their products...snow foam and custom shampoo appeal to me...


Both are very very good products


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm yet to try purple rain but I think I'm gonna buy that next when I'm in the market for some fallout remover


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Keen to try their products...snow foam and custom shampoo appeal to me...


Snow foam is really good


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Both are very very good products


Jay has quite a following and deservedly so, he seems to put a lot of work into his products.

Have made the newbie mistake of buying lots of everything to start with...have 4 snow foams to play with and same again with shampoos. Enough to last me a lifetime at the rate I get to use them.

Will still end up buying some Obsession gear at some point it's inevitable!


----------



## cinglis85 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fallout is like a nail, you can cut the head off but youre still left with the shank


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

mike41 said:


> Bilt Hamber Korrosol £12.95 for a litre,smells a bit nicer as well :thumb:
> Mike


Another for Korrosol.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Do any of you agitate these products? If so, how?


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes. Just use a detailing brush mate. And safety glasses!!


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

purple rain at work. I quite like it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All fallout removers work there best and you will get best performance from any with agitation.

Some seam to remove more than others with just a spray and rinse but none remove all with one spray and rinse however a spray and agitation will in most cases see it all gone one hit.


----------



## lindon (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only ever used purple rain and always loved how it works stinks like anything though !!!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

What about turtle wax's version? It's often on special in Wilkinsons. Never tried it but will get some when i run out of fallout remover


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Waxtec started a sale lastnight and Fall Off v2 is included so maybe worth alook


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice lads, going to have a little shop around. :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Shinyvec said:


> Waxtec started a sale lastnight and Fall Off v2 is included so maybe worth alook


Out if stock when I was looking earlier...


----------



## damianallen (May 24, 2012)

I used to use purple rain all the time and yes it got costly, I'm using MJR valet and detailing supplies ironed out now and have done for over 12 months, excellent stuff and IMO does the same if not better than purple rain, for a cheaper price


----------

